# Cristiano Ronaldo - presenting his new book (12x)



## halabalooser (14 Jan. 2010)




----------



## General (15 Jan. 2010)

THX for Cristiano


----------



## Tokko (15 Jan. 2010)

für die Bilder.


----------



## Rainer Wenger (18 Jan. 2010)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Cid (7 Feb. 2010)

danke für die tollen fotos...


----------

